# Whats wrong with my molly?



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

I have an adult sized molly I've had her for years now. She's 2 1/2 inches, extremely fat, especially lately. I recently noticed that she swims face down tail up, and struggles to swim to the bottom of the tank because she floats up tail first. Anyone know whats going on?

Her babies, which are 1 inch now, are doing fine, so I dont know whats up with her


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

it could be a lot of things. how long did she have her babies? what's your water parameters? when did she start acting like that? are the scales around her belly sticking out? when you say she's "fat" is basically her belly that is big? how old is she?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Without more info about the tank and molly there is no way of telling. If I had to guess, I'd say she has swimbladder disease.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> Without more info about the tank and molly there is no way of telling.  If I had to guess, I'd say she has swimbladder disease.


I Agree


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I cant tell how old she is because I bought her at a pet store at the size of about 1 inch. I've had her for 2-3 yrs tops.

She had her babies about a year ago.

I don't know if this was going on BEFORE I moved my mollies into the new tank I set up, but as soon as I moved her I noticed her floating up by the tail, I waited a while and observed my other fish in the tank, all doing fine including her babies. Later I decided to move her back into the larger tank.

I was watching her this morning, she's not doing it anymore. Last night it was like she lost all control of her tail fin it was stiff and she wouldnt move it at all, today its fine. You know how puffers use their tails as rudders? Thats what her tail looked like, but once again today she's doing great, what a weird scare.

Tank (10 gallon) has been cycling for a week, with 5 gallons of the other tanks water and 5 gallons of new water. I'm cycling with two feeder comets I simply couldnt feed to my turtle  

I am preparing it for my dwarf puffers.


----------

